# At Stud : FC Ledyno's I Wanna Be A Lucky Star "Eddie" National Open Stud



## Mollet - Labs (Aug 4, 2006)

----Qualified for the 2013 National Open.----

Available for Stud : FC Ledyno's I Wanna Be A Lucky Star "Eddie"

2013 Performance - - Open Wins Watopa June 31, 2013 and Muddy Waters August 16, 2013 - Open 3rd,- -Open Jam- & Amateur 3rd-

Eddie is a big beautiful black lab out of Delma Hazzards prized line of dogs. The sire side of Eddie has heavy Snake Eye's Double or Nothing breeding. He has the disposition, conformation and intelligence of Snake Eye's. 

Eddies Sire is FC Free Spirit Par Shooter, who was breed by Delma. Bill Sargenti said, of Eddies father, FC Free Spirit Par Shooter, he was one of the finest dogs he has trained.

Eddie's Dam is a Master Hunter, TopBrass I Wanna Be a Star CD MH(NFC AFC Storm's Riptide Star x Topbrass I wanna B special - (NAFC FC AFC Ebaonstar Lean Mac x FC AFC Carrolls Balck Velvet)

Eddie has performed beautifully in all aspects of his training and competitive career. Eddie has a calm, consistent balanced personality. Very intelligent sire to breed to. He is trained by Wayne Curtis Fox Hollow Retrievers. Eddie is CNM and EIC Clear, Hips OFA Good and Black Factored.

Price of stud fee is $1,000. 

Contact info,
Mike Mollet
715-532-0269
[email protected]

***********

_Duplicate ad posted

_Available for Stud : FC Ledyno's I Wanna Be A Lucky Star "Eddie"

----2013 National Open, 20.5 Open All Age Points, 2013 record 13 starts, 2 First Place, 3 Places ---- EIC and CNM clear, Hips OFA Good, Black Factored.

Eddies Sire is FC Free Spirit Par Shooter. (Bred by Delma Hazzard's best kept lines from of Rex Carr's most prized dogs)

Eddie's Dam - TopBrass I Wanna Be a Star MH CD (NFC AFC Storm's Riptide Star x Topbrass I wanna B special - (3x NAFC FC AFC Ebaonstar Lean Mac x FC AFC Carrolls Balck Velvet)

Eddie has performed beautifully in all aspects of his training and competitive career. Big beautiful 90lb super intelligent animal. A pleasure to train and teach. 

For pictures and further information : 
[email protected]
Mike Mollet CPA
Phone 715-532-0269


----------

